# MKV Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

Keep in mind, this is only a guide and not fully completed, but I know there are several people who are wanting this info so I'll give it to yall early. 
Give me a few days and I'll complete it/edit it with a better camera shots/details and maybe a little more details. But as for now, this was my experience and installation.
AGAIN, not completed, but for those who just gotta have a sneak peak!

MKV (2008 Audi A3 2.0T Fwd) Porsche Cayenne BBK








Parts list:

2 rotors 2008 Mercedes ML63 AMG or GL450 
Part # 164 421 14 12
2 silver calipers from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S 
Left Part # 955-351-421-50
Right Part # 955-351-422-50
1 set of pads from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S 
Part # 955-351-939-14
1 set of front stainless steel brake lines from Stoptech (non-banjo style)
Part # 950.33013
1 brake wear sensor from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S or non S 
Part # 955-612-365-00
1 brake caliper hardware from a 2003-2006 Porsche Cayenne S or non S 
Part # 955-351-959-00 
2 hub centric rings (OD 67mm and ID 65mm) 
4 cast bronze or steel bushing (OD 16mm and ID 14mm x 12mm long)
4 10.9 harden bolts (50mm long x 14mm dia x 2.0 thread pitch)
4 harden conical locking nuts (14mm 2.0 thread pitch)
4 wheel spacers (12.5mm front and 12.5mm or 15mm rear)

*Putting it Together and Notes*

Well, it’s like doing any other brake job but a few things will have to be done (check out this link if you would like a better walk through of a brake job http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3721312 ). 
The four 16mm bushings are a must, because you will need these to convert the 16mm mounting holes of the caliper down to 14mm (MKV carriers are 14mm holes). It will work as the shoulder of the bolt that mounts the caliper to the carrier. If you can find bolt with a 16mm bolt and 14mm thread, please share. That was one of my biggest challenges to find. It resulted to a dead end, hence why the bushings looked promising once again.
As for harden conical locking nuts, do not get nylon locking nuts!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The nylon can get hot and melt off. I have no idea why ECS recommends these; clearly they haven’t seen tire valve caps melting off at the track ha-ha! But, who know, I think conical locking nuts sound better. 

*Modifying*

Hub centric Rings:
When a set is ordered, you will usually receive a set of four. This is good, but speaking from experience, if your patience starts running short, it is easy to get one too hot and warp it (so extra is good).
While the rotor is off the vehicle, place the ring through the back of the rotor and having the ring stick outward. Whatever is sticking out away from the hub, mark it with a dark colored sharpie. Once you have done this, grind it down flush with the rotor hub surface (you may grind it down on the rotor or remove the ring to a shop grinder after marking it). If you do not grind it down, the ring will hit the spacer or wheel hub and will not seat properly. AGAIN, patience!! Or you will have a nice egg shaped paper weight.
This is the only mod you need for the rotors. The rotors center up perfect and only require hub centric rings to mount. Everything else about the rotors are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Calipers:
If you plan on running 18 inch or larger wheels, you have it made…. Almost, but pretty close. A spot inside of the caliper (an area between the mounting points) needs to be slightly grinded down. 
If you are working on the passenger side, turn the wheels as if your making a left hand turn (opposite for driver side). You will see that the top mounting portion of the caliper will clip an area of the lower control arm. This location will be front portion of the lower control arm directly next to where the lower ball joint mounts. You may grind down the area of the caliper that will touch this area when you make a hard right or left turn. For safe measures, I also took the grinder the tip of this control arm point just to make sure I wouldn’t have problems hitting in the future.
This is not a lot of grinding, maybe approx 1-2mm or less off the corner of the caliper and the same for the lower control arm.
IF YOU PLAN ON USING 18 INCH OR LARGER WHEELS, DISREGARD NEXT STEP!!!!!! IMPORTANT!!!!
FIRST










































...... and maybe one more







. ha-ha!
Now, here is the BIGGEST pain in the butt, making these fit underneath a 17 inch wheel!!!!!! Pretty much… grind... grind…..grind…. and when you think you’re done…. grind some more!!!







Seriously, you better like wear metal shavings for a while. I would tell you how much to grind, but it is really hard to gauge. I would say it was approx 2-3mm worth, but not 100% about that, but most of the grinding will be on the bridge near the outer face. You will also have to grind the four outer vibration cylinders on the top outer pad and the top arch of the pad eye that the pin goes through. You will have to do a few hand spins and SLOW road tests, but I would recommend getting some 18 inch or larger wheels so you don’t have to grind caliper. That is just my opinion.

Dust Shields:
First remove the dust shield from the vehicle, which is held by three T-30 torx screws. After removing dust shield, a square area that sits in front of the lower ball joint must be cut off. The square is approx 3 inches long by 2.5 inch deep. After cutting this off, you will be able to see your lower ball joint through the dust shield. After the dust shield is installed back on the vehicle, shield must be bent back. Bend the shield back approx 2 inches away from the rotor. Not sure the exact measure, but once you put the rotor on, you will see how much you need to bend back (approx 2 inches maybe).
Results http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif :


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

nice write up


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

Great write up! I got mine installed this weekend!










_Modified by dieselgti at 6:26 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: MKV Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (carbonfold)*

Looks good can you post a pic of the bushings you used?


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: MKV Porsche Cayenne BBK DIY (orangea2vr6)*

I used the JHM motorsports bolt kit...
http://www.jhmotorsports.com/s...d=467


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

Thats sweet thanks!


----------

